# 5mgrams of Melatonin/night. ..Excessive??



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 16, 2007)

So I picked up the 5mg/pill bottle from CVS and take one every night.. I'm readying so much conflicting info on dosage.. some are saying 1grm some 3grams.. My question is??  How much Melatonin do YOU take/night?

thanks


----------



## D$B (Mar 16, 2007)

5mg.

Although I take it to experiment with dreams.


----------



## Phred (Mar 16, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> So I picked up the 5mg/pill bottle from CVS and take one every night.. I'm readying so much conflicting info on dosage.. some are saying 1grm some 3grams.. My question is??  How much Melatonin do YOU take/night?
> 
> thanks


I usually take 6 or 9 gms.  I have had the 5grm pills and taken 2 (for 10 gr).  I do not take it very often - like once a week or so.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 16, 2007)

Suggested: to boost muscle growth and mood, take 3-5mg of melatonin 30-60minutes before workout and before bed.  hope that helps your Q.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 17, 2007)

thank you very much guys!!!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never taken more than 3mg, kicks my ass every time.


----------



## nni (Mar 17, 2007)

you guys are all overdosing, significantly. for sleep the effective dose of melatonin is in the MCG range, meaning much less than 1mg. if anything break the 3mg pill in half. melatonin is not a more is better type supp, if you take melatonin regularly you will build a tolerance, all overdosing dose is make you build a tolerance quicker, or worse affect your bodies own production of mrlatonin.


----------



## Phred (Mar 17, 2007)

nni said:


> you guys are all overdosing, significantly. for sleep the effective dose of melatonin is in the MCG range, meaning much less than 1mg. if anything break the 3mg pill in half. melatonin is not a more is better type supp, if you take melatonin regularly you will build a tolerance, all overdosing dose is make you build a tolerance quicker, or worse affect your bodies own production of mrlatonin.


I wil try lower doses and see if I get the same effect.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2007)

nni said:


> you guys are all overdosing, significantly. for sleep the effective dose of melatonin is in the MCG range, meaning much less than 1mg. if anything break the 3mg pill in half. melatonin is not a more is better type supp, if you take melatonin regularly you will build a tolerance, all overdosing dose is make you build a tolerance quicker, or worse affect your bodies own production of mrlatonin.



I have 3mg caps (I rarely take it anymore).  I know that you do build a tolerance to it after awhile.  Do you think that you are absorbing all 3mg in those caps anyway?


----------



## nni (Mar 17, 2007)

i honestly don't know, but i read some information from the scientist who discovered supplemental melatonin for sleep, and that is what he said [my post].


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2007)

I just find it hard to believe that if the label says 3mg we are getting all 3mg grams.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 17, 2007)

nni said:


> you guys are all overdosing, significantly. for sleep the effective dose of melatonin is in the MCG range, meaning much less than 1mg. if anything break the 3mg pill in half. melatonin is not a more is better type supp, if you take melatonin regularly you will build a tolerance, all overdosing dose is make you build a tolerance quicker, or worse affect your bodies own production of mrlatonin.



 what do I do with the two 5mg/tablet bottles I have? it'll be tough to break them into 5 pieces


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Suggested: to boost muscle growth and mood, take 3-5mg of melatonin 30-60minutes before workout and before bed.  hope that helps your Q.



Are you kidding me?


----------



## fufu (Mar 18, 2007)

Trouble, who was once a mod here, suggested 3-5 mgs of melatonin. She said if I take it at an appropriate time (9-10 pm) then it can actually help the body in its own natural production.

I did that for several months, and now I rarely take it and sleep alot better than I used to.

Melatonin shouldn't be a replacement for poor sleeping habits. Use it as it should be used.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2007)

Trouble was taking far more than 3mg too, she told me so herself when she laughed at my wussy doseage.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

I might be in trouble.  I have to take 1 almost every night.  Tongiht I took half of a 5mg pill.  I only do it, cuz I cant stand fucking getting tired at 2am.


It doesnt even matter what time I wake up.  Ruh Roh.

Whoa whoa...wait a sec, actually I havent been working out hard this week (active rest).


----------



## ABCs (Apr 19, 2007)

I bite the 5mg pills in half and they still work wonders.


----------



## zombul (Apr 19, 2007)

I have tried it on several occasions and seem to get nothing from it.I hoped it would help me sleep but it did no such thing.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2007)

You can mix it with Valerian Root.


----------



## zombul (Apr 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You can mix it with Valerian Root.



I'll mix it with Tylenol PM


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Apr 20, 2007)

You should start with ONE MG of melatonin. Less is often more with melatonin. Too much and you will have more problems sleeping than not. 

Typically 1-3 mg was very effective for me despite bad insomnia


----------



## zombul (Apr 20, 2007)

I actually used this again last night at  10mg and it may have been beneficial but it is really hard to tell.I will try it at a low dosage to see if I any benefit from it.I felt more refreshed this morning but it's hard to attribute that to this based on one night.


----------



## nni (Apr 20, 2007)

it isnt a sleeping pill per se, it will simply help you sleep deeper and develop a normal sleeping pattern. 10mg is waay too much.


----------



## zombul (Apr 20, 2007)

nni said:


> it isnt a sleeping pill per se, it will simply help you sleep deeper and develop a normal sleeping pattern. 10mg is waay too much.



I am going to cut it down tonight.I will break 1 5mg pill in half and try it.I have little experience with this and am always skeptical and make a supp PROVE it's value to me.So we'll see in time.THANKS....


----------



## ABCs (Apr 20, 2007)

zombul said:


> I am going to cut it down tonight.I will break 1 5mg pill in half and try it.I have little experience with this and am always skeptical and make a supp PROVE it's value to me.So we'll see in time.THANKS....



Yeah, I just take a small bite out of the 5mg tabs and save the rest for another day. Lay in bed and do whatever you do before you fall asleep. I usually just go online on my laptop or whatever and just plain relax. In less than an hour you should be asleep. Definitely only use it when you need it. It seems Melatonin is very easy to build a tolerance to.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Yeah, I just take a small bite out of the 5mg tabs and save the rest for another day. Lay in bed and do whatever you do before you fall asleep. I usually just go online on my laptop or whatever and just plain relax. In less than an hour you should be asleep. Definitely only use it when you need it. It seems Melatonin is very easy to build a tolerance to.



ur right my friend
the first day, i took 1mg, i was like bang knocked out,(i take it prob 2-3 times a week) , after i took liek 1.5 mg and 2 mg and it barely did shit. and i take chewables also mint flavored. has dextrose in it i think.


----------



## zombul (Apr 23, 2007)

I dropped the dose to 1,5mg tab on Saturday and then on Sunday night and I did sleep better than usual so I  am rethinking my out look on this stuff and I am happy with it this time around.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

YOU BETTER.

Ive been taking it periodically for some time now.  Ive noticed it doesnt make me tired as fast anymore, but it does prepare me for sleep.  For instance, i take it around 10pm (thats when I usually get home from work) and dose off around 12am.  I could sleep sooner, but getting home that late stalls other things everyone does when they get home from work.

If I take the pill any later then Ill fall asleep later.  If I dont take it at all, I may go to sleep just after 2am.  If I take it right before I leave work, thats an option, but it still makes me tired, just not sleepy.  

Weird though.  When I shouldnt fall asleep, thats when I get tired.  When I want to sleep, thats when I stay awake.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> When I shouldnt fall asleep, thats when I get tired.  When I want to sleep, thats when I stay awake.



Story of my life.


----------



## zombul (Apr 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Story of my life.



I bet you have some other "supplements" that help you relax at night.


----------



## zombul (Apr 24, 2007)

Used 5mg again last night but I didn't sleep but about 1hr.Don't know what happened and why it seems to work some nights and not others.


----------



## nni (Apr 24, 2007)

keep the dosage low, and consistent. take it the same time every night, and try to go to bed at the same time every night. thats the optimal way to use it.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 24, 2007)

I find it works best by using a 1/3 of a 1mg tab for a week. Add to that shot of  a 1/4 teaspoon of GABA and it's la la land. Periodically cycle that in times of stress.


----------



## zombul (Apr 25, 2007)

I took something called sleep aid last night and took 3X the max dosage and it didn't help alot and I stacked 1 5mg Melatonin on it as well.With all that I was still up 3 times between 10:30 P.M./6 AM.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 25, 2007)

zombul said:


> I took something called sleep aid last night and took 3X the max dosage and it didn't help alot and I stacked 1 5mg Melatonin on it as well.With all that I was still up 3 times between 10:30 P.M./6 AM.



Do you have OCD?


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone wake up very early after taking melatonin?

For instance, with natural sleep I will go to sleep later, but have an uninterupted block of sleep til morning.

With melatonin, I will wake after 4-5 hours of sleep.

Does this happen to anyone else? And why?????


----------



## zombul (Apr 26, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Do you have OCD?



NO.


----------



## zombul (Apr 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Does anyone wake up very early after taking melatonin?
> 
> For instance, with natural sleep I will go to sleep later, but have an uninterupted block of sleep til morning.
> 
> ...



I tried half a 5mg tab but after a couple hours of no sleep I finally took two Tylenol PM and finally fell asleep.I wake up constantly throughout the night everynight.It use to be an annoyance but now it's becoming a problem.I was exhausted yesterday when I went to bed and thought I would sleep fast and good but I was wrong.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

zombul said:


> I tried half a 5mg tab but after a couple hours of no sleep I finally took two Tylenol PM and finally fell asleep.I wake up constantly throughout the night everynight.It use to be an annoyance but now it's becoming a problem.I was exhausted yesterday when I went to bed and thought I would sleep fast and good but I was wrong.


 
I know the feeling. Ok, it's not a very healthy or sensible option, but I know exactly what would work for you. Get yourself some marijuana. Smoke 1 joint only before bed, and take 3mg melatonin. No worries. Out like a light. Guaranteed.

Edit: Also, the more you worry and think about sleeping, the less chance you will sleep.  When I work shifts, this fucks me up, even after having about 4-5 hours (total) sleep over 3-4 day periods.  I should be out as soon as my head hits the pillow, but some how not. Very frustrating.
Read a decent book in bed, to take your mind away.


----------



## nni (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont think its a coincidence that you had a beter experience at lower doses. 

considered zma or valerian?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 26, 2007)

Palo Alto Labs said:


> You should start with ONE MG of melatonin. Less is often more with melatonin. Too much and you will have more problems sleeping than not.
> 
> Typically 1-3 mg was very effective for me despite bad insomnia



Maybe the reason you have more trouble sleeping with too higher doses is because the chemistry secretions it stimulates in your pineal gland ( the little pea thing at the base of your brain stem) produces so much of the sleep hormone that it sends you into overtiredness because it doesn't currently have enough natural functional processes from another system to get communication to your pineal to produce enough of other things that can regulate it's uptake.

The reason for the hormone in the first place is that from over stimulation of other things and systems in your body you no longer produce that chemical to wash through your body and maybe by iit's ph changes the taughtness of certain other cells and organs and things in your body that are chemically strug too tight by washing through to nuetraliseand relax the receptors.

It is a derivitive of an amino acid though ( as all brain fluids are ) so I can imagine that someone missing out on the natural metabolic processes that cause these protective chemicals to course through our bodies, by juicing for example, where it's all prebroken down into those aminos for you instead of byy you, might miss out on that too.

I hear that if you take dietary kelp or eat seaweeds or seaweed products ( that allso have melatonin in them )that it's meant to help increase your natural production by playing with your endocrine system to get the message to produce more to act in sympathetic response to the other stuff you're taking for it or just be able to replace it altogether . 
For ppl who eat fat free or have larger amounts of muscle mass % that's probably thee single best way to go.
Oh. and apparently if you were schitzophrenic or suffer rage.. it's meant to be good for that too.
Probably more information than you were reeally after but hope it helps anyway.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## zombul (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't take Melatonin last night but took Tylenol PM (more than the recommended dose)and only got up twice last night.I feel a little better this morning and almost rested.


----------

